# 1 Month old seems lethargic



## WyndSyrin (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a 1 month old bottle calf that eats like a champ, but doesn't act like a normal calf, in that he lays around like he is lethargic. I do get him up to feed him 2x/day and he does walk around a bit, but other wise he just lays around. Is this normal? could he be depressed and want company? Here is the pic of the little one

View attachment 36843


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 14, 2017)

That isn't normal unfortunately.

He could be lonely - cows are herd animals and while some are fine alone, most just don't do well. Do you have any other young calves to put with him? How much milk do you give him each feeding? Has he been eating or at least nibbling grass/hay/grain?

And welcome to BackYardHerds!


----------



## WyndSyrin (Jul 14, 2017)

unfortunately we don't have any other calves to put with him. All of the others are with their mothers. He is eating a full 2 quart bottle twice a day. Also he sniffs at hay and his all-stock pellets


----------



## cjc (Jul 18, 2017)

If he seems healthy then yes maybe he is lonely.

I have a calf that was like this and I added another orphan to keep him company. Before I got the calf I used to put him with our horse. Any animal company was better for him than now. He's 1.5 now and mounts our horse haha. They seemed to form quiet the friendship


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jul 18, 2017)

Sounds like the calf is depressed because he has no buddy to bond and play with. I wonder if you even try something like putting a pair (one who's producing a lot of milk and can take on another calf) in with him or something like that to get him the opportunity to try to bond with them. The cow will try to butt him away, but if he suddenly gets the gumption to also try to suckle from her along with her calf and remains persistent enough, then it might help and even allow him to go back to the herd.

But he's really lonely and depressed. If he's eating and pooping just fine but just sleeping a lot, he's physically fine but not mentally. If you have to buy another calf from the salebarn, or even buying an orphan calf from a neighbour, even if it's a little older (or younger) than him to keep him company, then do that if the pair option is out of the question.


----------



## WyndSyrin (Jul 19, 2017)

Here is an updated photo of the little calf


----------



## WyndSyrin (Jul 24, 2017)

Update so far: he is up and romping around a bit. He is still a bit wobbly at times when he walks my guess is that it is due to him just finally coming around out of being nearly starved when we found him at 11 days old. He eats very well and is looking for more. I have a pan down for his calf starter as can be barely seen behind him and a place to give him green grass. We will be Steering him next month when we work more calves.


----------

